# is the fan any good to use when overclocking?



## Mr_Vimto (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello, can i use the fan linked below while overclocking?

CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo Heatpipe CPU Cooler for all Intel + AMD CPU's | eBay

thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of your CPU and Motherboard?


----------



## Mr_Vimto (Jul 27, 2013)

i have a amd fx 8120 and a AsRock 970 extreme 3 motherboard


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It it probably suitable but OC'ing applies demand on components other than the CPU so be very certain the rest of your components are up to OC'ing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It will work. But there are some things to remember.

AMD states that any 3rd party cooler will VOID your warranty. Also you should have a high quality PSU before doing any OCing.


----------

